# Blendeneffekt



## MasterDion (21. Februar 2004)

Sorry für ne frage. Hab gegoogelt und hier gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.
Meine Frage:

Bei meinem Blendeneffekt bricht sich das Licht in der Mitte. Gibt es irgenteine Möglichkeit diesen Punkt zu verschieben?

MfG
Master Dion


----------



## Clubkatze (21. Februar 2004)

Kannst du mal ne Beispielgrafik anhängen?


----------



## MasterDion (21. Februar 2004)

Etwas große Bilder, aber wer hat denn noch kein DSL? ) 

Hier dort ist es auch nochmal erklärt was genau mein Problem ist


----------



## da_Dj (21. Februar 2004)

Machst du das in einem markierten Bereich, bzw. hast danach was von der Ebene wo du es gemacht hast, was abgeschnitten?


----------



## mortimer (21. Februar 2004)

Ja, das geht . Du mußt PS nur ein wenig besch... !

Vergrößere die Arbeitsfläche und setz' Dein Bild nach unten. Der Ansatzpunkt für den Filter muß in der Mitte Deines neuen Bildes liegen . Wenn der Filter richtig sitzt, schneidest Du Dein ursprüngliches Motiv aus.

mortimer


----------



## MasterDion (21. Februar 2004)

Es ist zwar ein wenig verrückt, aber es  klappt )
Danke schön

MfG
MasterDion


----------



## mortimer (21. Februar 2004)

Es geht auch noch viel einfacher, indem Du den Filter nur in einem markierten Bereich verwendest..
Aber die verrückten Lösungen schulen das Denken !


----------



## MasterDion (21. Februar 2004)

Nein das mit dem markierten bereich klappt ja gerade nicht. Da dann die Lichteffekte abgeschnitten werden und nich über den Markierten bereich hinausgehen. Wie man an dem beigefügten Beispiel gut sehen kann.
MfG
MasterDion


----------



## mortimer (21. Februar 2004)

Ja, stimmt. Habe mir Dein Beispiel jetzt erst genauer angesehen. Ich dachte zuerst, Dein Problem wäre die waagrechte Ausrichtung der Flares.
Wie dem auch sei, mortimers patentiert-bucklige Lösung werkelt ja.    

mortimer


----------



## ephiance (21. Februar 2004)

Mach es doch einfach auf deine Art, drück Strg+t und drehe den atemberaubenden Effekt in die gewünschte Richtung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Blendenflecke in der gewünschten Richtung auf ein sehr große schwarze
Fläche rechnen lassen. Diese Fläche dann kopieren, über dein Bild einfügen
und den Ebenenmodus auf "Negativ multiplizieren".
Schon hast du eine Blendenfleckenebene auf einer eigenständigen Ebene zum
fröhlichen verschieben, skalieren und drehen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

